# Ground Blind Bow Hunting



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I have always Bow Hunted out of a tree stand and never a ground blind. Like to hear some Pros/Con of using a ground blind for bow hunting. It could be an options for me in areas where a tree stand is not possible to use but I have never tried it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I was thinking this too, I'm considering buying a tripod stand for this one area that I can't get a climber or ladder into.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Your vision is limited to say the least.... I think the wind direction becomes even more critical in ground blinds. (i don't believe for one second that some of them can eliminate your scent)

I've heard that its best to wear black in them and some people say you can shoot thru the mesh. I haven't shot thru mine... it just doesn't seem right to me.

I shot for two weeks out of mine last year to get used to the feel of it... After 3 hours hunting in it- it started to make me feel restricted for sure and I lost concentration and started to make mistakes and was banging the bow on the sides, etc... 
So if your going to get one- get a good sized one.

I think using a decoy with one would be a good idea- it gives the deer something else to look at.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've hunted on the ground all 4 years that I've had a bow. Never had a ground blind either. Just stand next to some bushes or downed trees. Wind is critical. Have to be upwind of the deer. Can't have any swirling wind. Brush is a major problem. Cut some shooting lanes if you are hunting a brushy area. I had a 10 pointer in my cross-hairs at 10 yards, but it was behind a briar bush, then the swirling wind on the ridge gave my scent away!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I started ground blind hunting 4 years ago and really like it for certain situations. I have used natural blinds, camo burlap, and 2 different styles of ground blinds (Cabelas Lightning set and just bought a Primos Vision). It is defiinitely a different ball game when you are eye to eye with the deer, but it is a bigger rush as well. Vision is limited. 
Also, you can't just throw the thing up and not expect to be seen. If you can, set it up weeks in advance and let the critters get used to it. Set it up back in against some brush, trees, or something to try and hide it. If you can't, you will need to do some serious brushing in. 
I have taken a doe from a natural blind, doe from burlap blind and a bb from the lightning set. I had a fawn so close I could have rung its neck and it had no idea I was there. Also had squirrels using my Lightning set for a trampoline. They would run up to it and slingshot themselves off the sides!
I would give it a try and if you don't like, no loss. I will always spend some time on the ground. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I have hunt off the ground all my life. I have only bow hunted the last two. I have had deer walk with in 5 ft of me and not know I was there. Wind is critical but use a good scent spray or a cover scent. I had sprayed a can of Buck bomb doe pee. And had just shot a doe only to have a nice 8 point buck walk with in 5 ft. I then had a 6 pointer walk by right in the same path. I had taken a shower using dead down wind and all my clothes were washed in sent eliminating was. my boots were sprayed with earth scent cover spray. I killed three deer last year from the ground. I was just sitting in a brush pile.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've killed 2 deer off the ground.. and was going for my third and got busted 2 times on two different deer. Been in trees ever since.
I just haven't had to hunt from the ground- I do have a 30 acre or so over grown pasture that only has one tree in it for a stand... But I get the deer coming and going into it on the edges...

16 DAYS For carnage!!!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have hunted on the ground for years. I have a Double Bull T2 Blind, it goes up in approx. 6 secends. If you don't believe it I will show you. It has the netting on the front that you shoot thru. It does not affect your arrow flight as you would think it would. I have killed deer out to 30 yards from it and no problems. Just remeber that you can't use mech. broadheads with the netting. I use Thunderhead 100gr. I had deer so close that have had does with in a foot of the side of the blind. Make sure you do put it out 3-4 days before you hunt it so they get use to it. The only downfall I have found is you are limited in sight, but you can crack open a few of the 5 windows it has. But don't open the ones across from each other, so the deer don't look and see your outline. It also is great when the wind is blowing or raining. It will proect you and keep you out longer. Check out the Double Bull Blinds. As mentioned about wind, make sure you are on the down wind side of the deer(wind blowing toward you) so they don't smell you , not upwind.


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

I have bow hunted exclusively from the ground for several years - leave the tree climbing to the young guys. One of my favorite blinds is constructed by making two "walls" extending from a good sized tree trunk out of downed limbs and branches. Sit between them next to the trunk.

An advantage of building a blind like this is that nobody will steal it like they will a blind that you purchase and leave in the woods. Theft from the woods (game cameras, tree stands, etc.) seems to be a recurring theme on these hunting forums. Someone stole a new mineral salt block from my property once! Who would want to lug a 50 pound block that only costs a few dollars out of the woods?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Treestands that can hold my big butt are EXPENSIVE. Therefore I hunt from a ground blind most times that I stand hunt. I also have some camo burlap that I use with a folding camp chair that works out pretty good. Either way, just watch the wind and look for areas that give you a background of trees or brush. A few limbs or branches against the blind can help. I generally have all the windows of the blind down about 2-4 inches and the one window facing my intended shooting lane down farther. 

Another thought is when bowhunting from a blind make sure to practice from your seat or knees to see if you can draw your bow inside without hassle. My camp chair is too high for me to bowhunt but ok for gun or crossbow.


Good advice never to shoot a mechanical broadhead through the screen, though a regular broadhead seems to work ok.

Upwind of game bad, downwind of game good.

Huntinbull


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I drink way too much to be climbing around in trees.  I've never been real comfortable standing and shooting from a tree stand so I've long hunted from ground blinds. Similar to Greydog I make all my blinds from down fall around a tree so that when sitting on my seat the top of the blind is about is about shoulder high and the tree provides a backdrop for breakup. Scent detection, without question, is a much bigger factor when hunting from the ground. I don't really have a great deal of faith in the abilities of the chemical scent blockers but something that has worked for me over the years is very simple. I wear a thin camo or solid green coverall that I slip on over my clothes. I keep it hung in the basement and regularly, before and during archery season, spray a mist of pure apple cider on it out of a cheap plastic spray bottle. I keep these well sprayed and they don't get stickey like you would think but they get a little stiff. I just beat it on the ground a couple times before I put it on and its good to go. Then I head out into the woods smelling like a great big, well armed, apple. Works good as a scent cover for me, even back when I used to smoke.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

I shot 2 doe and missed one last year out of the blind. Like lg mouth said. It is a different rush when your eye to eye. I also hunt out of trees stands too. It's just something different and a good option when the wind isn't right for your stand.

Good luck


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i hear a lot of talking about deer being killed in the blinds just wondering has anyone killed a big buck from a blind or do you think they shy away from blinds i have an awsome blind spot but if the bigger deer will shy i will atempt to put a stand up dont want to spook these deer


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...kill big bucks from blinds. They just need time to get accustomed to them. I have never killed one from a blind but have pics of bucks just yards from mine when I am not there.

Lg_mouth


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I know for a fact not to shoot mechanical broadheads through the mesh. I never had a shot go so far off before. In addition to the typical "tent" blinds, I have started to use a turkey blind. It is about 2 1/2 feet tall and 7 or so feet long. You can find a nice pile of brush and sit down and wrap it around your area. Have used it for scouting so far and it works nice. Good and light. Bought it at Bass Pro for $20. Made by Primos.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

During the gun season be sure to add some type of bright orange flagging on the outside of your ground blind.
...


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

The blind is off on the left side of pic. This buck doesnt mind. I have tons of pics from this spot. This a solid wood blind that was put up in spring. Had a pop up blind here last year with bucks on cam to.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pro #1:
"You will not get hurt if you fall asleep and fall out of your seat in a 
ground blind!" 
ps-(Safety belts don't always keep you from getting hurt!
Had one on early this Spring while trying to cut a big limb off a large,
leaning, oak tree from an extension ladder. Cut the limb but it kicked back
hitting me between the eyes, knocking me off the ladder and hanging by
the safety belt which immediately broke away from the steel clamp to the
waist belt and dropped me approx. 16 feet to the ground on my hands 
and knees!(Very lucky!) 11 stitches later, I swore off cutting firewood from a ladder!! Lesson learned.)
I have since bought a "safety harness" as I sometimes get drowsy
in the tree stand.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I like ground blinds but i learned my lesson about setting up a new blind the day you hunt, the deer spot it right off the get go, also its black inside therefore you need to wear dull or black cloths.. so now i prefer a natural blind, made off wood/brush /leaves, also you can go to walmart and buy burlap or ground blind material with fake leaves. about $19. find a nice spot with 3 trees or 4 and wrap the area around the trees i use a chair to sit in so i wrap it about 4ft high. then leave a two foot space then wrap around the trees again. had some brush to blend it in and you got your self a nice blind good luck all!!!!!!%


----------

